# TiVo not working in Windows 7, WMP 11, NOT A CODEC ISSUE



## PrimWallFlow (Oct 16, 2009)

...at least, I don't think it's a codec issue.

So I have Windows 7 RTM, WMP 11, and TiVo Desktop Plus. When I first installed Windows 7, my old TiVo files ran fine in WMP. Now it's been a couple weeks since I first opened a TiVo file in Win7, and suddenly they don't work anymore! I get an error message, "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file", and Web Help tells me it's error C00D11B1. The suggested fixes that come up all involve the audio configuration, and a Google search for C00D11B1 suggests it's a DRM issue. Yet neither my audio configuration nor my Media Key has changed in two weeks.

I thought perhaps my codecs got screwed up, but I installed TDCM, and the TiVo files opens fine with my MainConcept codecs selected.

So why would WMP 11 refuse to open my TiVo files if they run in TDCM? I was thinking perhaps an auto update, but I don't have any recent updates installed that indicate they were for WMP 11. Any ideas?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

PrimWallFlow said:


> ...at least, I don't think it's a codec issue.
> 
> So I have Windows 7 RTM, WMP 11, and TiVo Desktop Plus. When I first installed Windows 7, my old TiVo files ran fine in WMP. Now it's been a couple weeks since I first opened a TiVo file in Win7, and suddenly they don't work anymore! I get an error message, "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file", and Web Help tells me it's error C00D11B1. The suggested fixes that come up all involve the audio configuration, and a Google search for C00D11B1 suggests it's a DRM issue. Yet neither my audio configuration nor my Media Key has changed in two weeks.
> 
> ...


Try reentering your MAK in Tivo Desktop.


----------



## PrimWallFlow (Oct 16, 2009)

Good thought. I tried that three times. No dice. In fact, I know from trying to install the TivoToGoFilter that a mismatched MAK produces an additional error message in WMP 11. I'm not getting that error message now.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Both TDCM and WMP use the same TiVo DirectShow Source Filter to decrypt your files, so it shouldn't be a MAK problem. You can confirm it using File - View Media Access Key in TDCM.

This is just a wild guess, but it could be some kind of DRM update from Microsoft. Flappjakk over at the TiVo forums discovered that after reinstalling XP & Desktop all of his older MP4 files were showing up as copy protected, but new ones worked. Using a Windows version of "touch" to change the file dates solved the problem. Do new transfers from your DVR have the same problem?


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't get the TiVo files to play on my Win7 machine either. Files already there before the upgrade and a file I just transferred today will not play. It just says "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file"


----------



## AussieMark (Oct 28, 2009)

TiVo downunder stated last week that the current version of Tivo Desktop (2.7) will be buggy under Windows 7, and to hold out until 2.8


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Breadfan said:


> I can't get the TiVo files to play on my Win7 machine either. Files already there before the upgrade and a file I just transferred today will not play. It just says "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file"


What happens if you try your older .TiVo files with TDCM?


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.gmonweb.com/portal/CodingFun/tabid/53/EntryID/3/Default.aspx

You will thank me later.

Works perfect on Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

How do you get WMP11 on Windows 7? It comes out of the box with WMP12 (which sucks in its own various and wondrous ways).


----------



## Nethead28 (Feb 27, 2002)

Windows media player played .tivo files fine in Vista - just upgraded to Windows 7 Ultimate and now they won't play from within Tivo desktop or from a folder. They play from within TDCM though?

Tried reinstalling Tivo Desktop 2.7 and 2.6.2 buy still same error from media player as mentioned above "Windows Media Player C00D11B1".

Everything else works fine - DVDs - sound - etc...

I even tried reinstalling my DVD playback software, as I read it will reinstall mpeg2 codecs - still no go.

Is this an issue with windows 7's media player 12?

Any ideas?

THX


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Nethead28 said:


> Windows media player played .tivo files fine in Vista - just upgraded to Windows 7 Ultimate and now they won't play from within Tivo desktop or from a folder. They play from within TDCM though?


If they play in TDCM they should play in WMP. Have you tried setting the demuxer & codecs that work in TDCM, or are you using the default setting of (none)?


----------



## Nethead28 (Feb 27, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> If they play in TDCM they should play in WMP. Have you tried setting the demuxer & codecs that work in TDCM, or are you using the default setting of (none)?


After loading the video in TDCM I set the filters in red - is this correct? Then just hit OK?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Nethead28 said:


> After loading the video in TDCM I set the filters in red - is this correct? Then just hit OK?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Yup.

I don't have Windows 7 to even test with, so they may have added some kind of DRM that doesn't play nice with Desktop 2.7 but it's worth a try. If that doesn't help you will probably have to wait for the next Desktop version that's due next month.


----------



## Nethead28 (Feb 27, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> Yup.
> 
> I don't have Windows 7 to even test with, so they may have added some kind of DRM that doesn't play nice with Desktop 2.7 but it's worth a try. If that doesn't help you will probably have to wait for the next Desktop version that's due next month.


I have tried 2.6.2 and also 2.7 Tivo Desktop to no avail...


----------



## Nethead28 (Feb 27, 2002)

Windows 7 WMP12 won't play .tivo files - VLC plays them with bad pixeled green screen - Media Player Classic does the same green pixeled screen.

Someone just told me about another free player - GOM Player - downloaded and associated .tivo files with it and all is good again. Plays .tivo files in TiVo Desktop again and also from folders.

Hope this helps someone.  :up: GOM Player!:up:


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I'm curious about what the problem could be.
I'm running the Windows 7 RC and my Tivo files play fine in WMP.


----------



## Nethead28 (Feb 27, 2002)

steve614 said:


> I'm curious about what the problem could be.
> I'm running the Windows 7 RC and my Tivo files play fine in WMP.


Mine played fine with WMP 11 in Vista Ultimate before upgrading to Windows 7 Ultimate and WMP 12 - ???


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Just a thought, I wonder if there could be a problem when you do an upgrade to Windows 7 versus a fresh install.

Anyone with problems have them on a fresh install of Windows 7?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Just a thought, I wonder if there could be a problem when you do an upgrade to Windows 7 versus a fresh install.
> 
> Anyone with problems have them on a fresh install of Windows 7?


I just upgraded my two systems running TiVo desktop. Both were 32 bit systems that were upgraded to 32bit Win 7. TiVo desktop had no problems when I reinstalled it.
On my main system I decided to do a fresh install after the 32bit upgrade since I realized I didn't have many programs on there.
So even with a 64bit Home Premium new install, TiVo Desktop 2.6.2 has had zero problems working so far. I'll check it again tonight after it finishes transferring over 100GB of shows as a test.


----------



## GPK5050 (Jan 19, 2004)

I did an upgrade from Windows Vista to Windows 7. Tivo files worked perfectly before. Now they won't play in WMP or Roxio My DVD. Hopefully the new Tivo Desktop release will address this issue. Will try to upload a new Tivo file and see if that works.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

GPK5050 said:


> I did an upgrade from Windows Vista to Windows 7. Tivo files worked perfectly before. Now they won't play in WMP or Roxio My DVD. Hopefully the new Tivo Desktop release will address this issue. Will try to upload a new Tivo file and see if that works.


Did you uninstall it before the upgrade? I know the Win7 upgrade advisor said TiVo Desktop might not work properly if it was left on the system during the upgrade. i uninstalled mine then reinstalled after the Win7 upgrade.
and I'm also using version 2.6.2


----------



## volsfan (Mar 1, 2005)

Nethead28 said:


> Windows 7 WMP12 won't play .tivo files - VLC plays them with bad pixeled green screen - Media Player Classic does the same green pixeled screen.
> 
> Someone just told me about another free player - GOM Player - downloaded and associated .tivo files with it and all is good again. Plays .tivo files in TiVo Desktop again and also from folders.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.  :up: GOM Player!:up:


Thanks so much...this also worked for me. I'm hoping folks will figure out the issue with WMP, though, as I think the video playback quality is better.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I tried out the GOM player, seems pretty nice.
It's supposed to be able to take screen captures but it doesn't seem to work on the TiVo files. I tried it on an MP4 file and it worked though.


----------



## chaskunz (Sep 7, 2005)

Finally am able to play mt TiVo files on Windows 7 Professional:
1. Uninstalled TiVo Desktop 2.7 (was not told by Upgrade Advisor to uninstall prior to upgrade as is stated in some forums)
2. Downloaded TiVoDesktopCleaner.zip, extracted files and ran TivoDesktopCleaner.cmd
3. Downloaded and installed TiVo Desktop 2.8 at tivo.com/buytivo/tivogear/software/index.html
4. Entered Media Access Key: File->Set Media Access Key (was not prompted by install to enter the key, but I think this was the source of the "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file" error message.) 
I was then able to open and play my .tivo files. I did not have to download any MPEG-2 codec. Windows 7, even the Professional version, will play DVDs without installing a 3rd party program, so the codec should be there.
I can't post with links so you may have to Google the location of the files.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The procedure was listed on the tiVo site. I used the procedure they listed which used the cleaner and did not need to re-enter the MEdia Access Key or my Desktop plus info.


----------



## jes91504 (Jun 24, 2004)

On Win7 64-bit home premium (upgraded from Vista 64-bit), I upgraded to 2.8 to fix the problem with broken photos, after using the cleaner utility. It did fix that problem, but as everybody else here is mentioning, I can't play existing recordings ("Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file.") or transfer new ones ("The system cannot find the file specified."), though I can see them. I've been prompted a couple times to re-enter my MAK.

What I'd like to add to the discussion is that I installed TDCM, which plays the existing recordings with no problem. I tried setting different combinations of codecs, though the ones listed within the recording were not all available. In addition, when I try to view the MAK within TDCM, I get the message "GetSharingKeys - Error 0x000000EA (234)".

John S.


----------



## lrivas2 (Nov 18, 2009)

I had the same errors as most folks here. 
I removed the 2.8 software, ran the cleaner, and rebooted my pc. I set the compatibility on the 2.8 installer to windows xp service pack 2 and was able to fix all my transfer and conversion problems I was having in windows 7 64 bit prof.

It was actually windows 7 that sorted it for me. If you right click an *.exe file, you'll see troubleshoot compatibility as an option. I ran that and it came back with xp (sp2).


----------



## rhatsaruck (Dec 5, 2007)

I've recently installed Windows 7 Ultimate (Version 6.1.7600 aka 7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255) 64 bit with WMP 12. 

I was unable to play my existing .TiVo files after installing.

I installed TiVo Desktop 2.6.2 (I ran the install as an Administrator) and was able to play existing .TiVo files using TiVo Desktop and WMP 12.


----------



## jessejames632 (Sep 4, 2006)

Win7 WMP12 and not playing .tivo files... Still no fix?


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Mine play, but the aspect is off on every single recording... Luckily I just use TD+ for conversion for my phone, so it doesn't really bother me. Not REALLY.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Revolutionary said:


> Mine play, but the aspect is off on every single recording... Luckily I just use TD+ for conversion for my phone, so it doesn't really bother me. Not REALLY.


If the aspect ratio is off, it's probably the video codec. Nero does that (it assumes a square pixel ratio) and Cyberlink forces everything into 16:9 format. Have you tried tried the codec manager in the sticky at the top of this forum?


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

ggieseke said:


> If the aspect ratio is off, it's probably the video codec. Nero does that (it assumes a square pixel ratio) and Cyberlink forces everything into 16:9 format. Have you tried tried the codec manager in the sticky at the top of this forum?


I've not -- but neither do I have any codecs installed other than the the TD+ codecs (and the Win7 default). My understanding from your posts in the TDCM thread was that I shouldn't need to monkey with the codecs under those conditions. Do I misunderstand?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Revolutionary said:


> I've not -- but neither do I have any codecs installed other than the the TD+ codecs (and the Win7 default). My understanding from your posts in the TDCM thread was that I shouldn't need to monkey with the codecs under those conditions. Do I misunderstand?


With 2.8 Plus that's correct. If you use TDCM just to check up on things you should see MainConcept for the demuxer, audio & video codecs.

If it's using those filters and the aspect ratio is still off I'm totally clueless.


----------

